# Can you shoot a jumpshot when attempting a freethrow?



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I played basketball all my life. I played High School ball for 4 years, and not once, when watching somebody attempt a free throw have I seen somebody take a jumpshot. Same goes for the NCAA and NBA. Ive watched so much basketball in my life, but not once have I seen that attempted.

So my question is, is it allowed or will you get a violation for it? Has anybody ever attempted a jumpshot or have you seen somebody take one during a game?

Pretty random question that Ive been thinking about for a whle.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As long as you don't go over the line, I believe so.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've always wondered this too. I've never seen anybody do that, ever, so I haven't done it either, but I'd prefer it. There are probably some players in the league who would shoot a much higher percentage if they could jumpshoot it, like Tim Duncan.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I've always wondered this too. I've never seen anybody do that, ever, so I haven't done it either, but I'd prefer it.


Yeah, I think i havent done it because Ive never seen anybody else do it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I've seen it happen quite a few times watching the WNBA. And I rarely watch the WNBA, it's more of a form of comedy to me than actual basketball. As long as you don't step over the line until it hits the rim it's fine, but that never stopped Shaq and Anthoyn Mason from stepping over the line. I've always wondered what would happen if osmebody tried a dunk from the FT line as a FT attempt. I'm guessing that you have to stay in that semicircle above the FT line though. So a dunk would be pretty much impossible without a runnign start.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> I've always wondered what would happen if osmebody tried a dunk from the FT line as a FT attempt. I'm guessing that you have to stay in that semicircle above the FT line though. So a dunk would be pretty much impossible without a runnign start.


Wilt Chamberlain used to get a little run and jump and shoot layups for his free throws. They changed the rules because of this. I don't know how the rule reads, but if you jump on a free throw your feet probably have to come down behind the free throw line.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I always thought that jump-shooting free-throws is a violation?!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea of course its allowed. you can shoot a 3, half course shot, anything you want as long as your behind the line. i think most people dont do it because it just takes more energy, more movement, i mean, can you imagine shaq, who gets pummeled enough, take 15 extra jump shots instead of jsut standing there and shooting? tim duncan or iverson probably doesnt wanna waste energy shooting an extra 10-15 20 footers instead of regular ft's


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe Duncan should square off a little left from the line and bank in jumpers off the glas.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Wilt used to do dunks for his freethrows, and so the rule was changed. It now states that you can't break the plane of the free throw line. You can use any type of shot you want on a free throw, including a jump shot.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

No one takes jumpshots because they're easier to sink than set shots. They take them to prevent being blocked by defenders. I don't think any players consider jumpshots easier to make than set shots.

Duncan isn't better at shooting jumpers. He probably shoots between 40-50% on mid-range jumpers, even when open, and he shoots around 60-70% from the line, set shots.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

"I figured that I practiced my jumper all the time, so what as the difference? And it worked--I shot 80 percent."
-Hal Green in SLAM 76


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunTMC</b>!
> Wilt used to do dunks for his freethrows, and so the rule was changed.


ridiculous. i don't know whether i want to even dignify that post with a response.

is it the "broken telephone" effect? is it revisionist history? why people could apparently do supernatural things in the past is worth some wonder... 

peace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Doesn't Nick Van Exel shoot his freethrows at the back of the freethrow circle?

That kid ain't right.

I think most guys don't shoot jumpshots from the free throw line just because it would look dumb. Same reason no one shoots the granny shot.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

> ridiculous. i don't know whether i want to even dignify that post with a response.


I've read all over the place that the rule was changed because of Wilt, and a couple of times that he was pretty much dunking it in. What is you're problem with the historical aspect of this piece of information?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Maybe Duncan should square off a little left from the line and bank in jumpers off the glas.


That's another interesting idea. I've thought about that, why doesn't shoot their freethrows off the square? Seems like a good idea to me, especially for someone like Tim Duncan.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> why people could apparently do supernatural things in the past is worth some wonder...


For what it's worth, Wilt did have the *ABILITY* to dunk from the foul line. About doing that for foul shots, that is another matter entirely. But Wilt had a very good verticle and leaping ability for any man, let alone a big man.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I once tried this in a high school game and the ref kicked me in the nuts and ejected me. :shy:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> 
> 
> I've read all over the place that the rule was changed because of Wilt, and a couple of times that he was pretty much dunking it in. What is you're problem with the historical aspect of this piece of information?


The rule WAS changed because of Wilt, but he wasn't dunking them in, he was jumping forward and shooting short little layups.


----------



## asle0012 (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> yea of course its allowed. you can shoot a 3, half course shot, anything you want as long as your behind the line. i think most people dont do it because it just takes more energy, more movement, i mean, can you imagine shaq, who gets pummeled enough, take 15 extra jump shots instead of jsut standing there and shooting? tim duncan or iverson probably doesnt wanna waste energy shooting an extra 10-15 20 footers instead of regular ft's


This is wrong, you have to shoot from inside the free throw circle. Also you can jump all you want, just don't cross the line


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

It allows you to do that unless you violated the rules. Rules are made to be broken. Jumpshots are very widely used among these youngsters (kiddie's age) because they don't have that kind of power to throw the ball.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>asle0012</b>!
> 
> 
> This is wrong, you have to shoot from inside the free throw circle. Also you can jump all you want, just don't cross the line


That's what I though. Otherwise the only reason I can come up with for that half-circle is for looks, and I doubt that's why it's there. 



> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> It allows you to do that unless you violated the rules. Rules are made to be broken. Jumpshots are very widely used among these youngsters (kiddie's age) because they don't have that kind of power to throw the ball.


The only people I see jumping are little kids, and women. Growing up and playing basketball, you try to not jump at the FT line, because it's just embarassing. I remember when I was really young everybody did, but once I got into middle school, almost everybody wouldn't jump, and the people who did were losers, lol. I think if anybody in the NBA jumped on a FT shot, they'd get made fun of quite a bit.


----------

